# partage wifi entre 2 mac



## drake94 (11 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir, j'aimerais relier en wifi mon mac pro et mon imac pour pouvoir faire un drag & drop dans un dossier commun. En effet, j'aimerais exporter les morceaux de mon home studio plus rapidement qu'en utilisant un clef pour ensuite les jouer sur iTunes ou les synchroniser dans mon iPhone.

J'ai bien essayé de passer par préférences -> partage. Mais lorsque je tente de me connecter, on me demande un mot de passe (et je n'en ai pas entré), je ne peut donc pas m'y connecter, même avec mon identifiant Apple.

Comment faire ?

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## ChrisErnst (12 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir, 
Si les 2 Macs sont sur le même réseau (en ethernet ou en wifi ou l'un en ethernet et l'autre en wifi, peu importe) :
depuis le finder, aller dans le menu 'Aller' puis 'Se connecter au serveur', puis 'Parcourir'. Dans la fenêtre où apparaissent les mac qui sont sur le réseau, choisir celui où tu veux entrer et cliquer sur 'se connecter comme…' . renseigner ton identifiant ET ton mot de passe : ceux de l'administrateur si tu es ce dernier sur le Mac visé, et alors tu peux trouver le dossier de ton choix et y mettre ce que tu veux. Seule vérification à faire : que soit cochée dans les Préférences Système 'Partage' la mention 'Partager des fichiers'.
Voilà, ça devrait aller…  Bonne soirée aussi


----------



## jac.bu (5 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir - je prends le train en marche, et, si je puis me permettre, je demande vos lumières.
Je souhaite connecter 2 Mac, qui sont sur le même réseau (en filaire). Le mot de passe est bon, mais la connexion échoue, car : soit pas de partage, soit non autorisé (voir la copie d'écran)....  Je suis le seul à utiliser les 2 machines. Que puis-je faire pour rétablir la liaison, svp ?
Merci à vous. Cordialement.


----------



## ericse (5 Avril 2021)

jac.bu a dit:


> Bonsoir - je prends le train en marche, et, si je puis me permettre, je demande vos lumières.
> Je souhaite connecter 2 Mac, qui sont sur le même réseau (en filaire). Le mot de passe est bon, mais la connexion échoue, car : soit pas de partage, soit non autorisé (voir la copie d'écran)....  Je suis le seul à utiliser les 2 machines. Que puis-je faire pour rétablir la liaison, svp ?
> Merci à vous. Cordialement.


Bonjour,
Tu as essayé la suggestion du message #2 ? 
"Seule vérification à faire : que soit cochée dans les Préférences Système 'Partage' la mention 'Partager des fichiers'."


----------

